# Embarrassing drywall estimates



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

What is your worst estimating gaffe? I did a barn and connecting buildings a few years ago and stocked 220 sheets and hauled out 60 of them when I was done. OOPS.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

super rocker said:


> What is your worst estimating gaffe? I did a barn and connecting buildings a few years ago and stocked 220 sheets and hauled out 60 of them when I was done. OOPS.


So the question is....did you get paid for those 60 sheets?:whistling2:

I try to take my extras with me when the gc isn't there


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

I always state in my proposal that the price is firm no matter how much material is short or long. Yes, I was paid MY price.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Arey85 said:


> So the question is....did you get paid for those 60 sheets?:whistling2:
> 
> I try to take my extras with me when the gc isn't there


 As tempting as that may seem what would happen if you were loading up and he decided to come back? It only takes one time to do something like that to ruin your reputation. Not that I wouldn't be tempted myself at least years ago, but now I would not even think about it. What comes around goes around, what would you do if your employees started to help themselves with your materials you bought, it would be a whole different story I am sure.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Arey85 said:


> So the question is....did you get paid for those 60 sheets?:whistling2:
> 
> I try to take my extras with me when the gc isn't there


Careful you never know who is reading these threads.:blink:

I always put just the opposite on my contracts Final price will be determined by final sheets hung. I have made mistakes both ways coming in 60 sheets under stuck on a price would suck.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

super rocker said:


> I always state in my proposal that the price is firm no matter how much material is short or long. Yes, I was paid MY price.


 It is a different story if you are just bidding out with one price , but if you break down costs which is the biggest mistake you will make a bad name for yourself by cashing in on what the contractor or homeowner thinks he is paying for if that makes any sense.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> It is a different story if you are just bidding out with one price , but if you break down costs which is the biggest mistake you will make a bad name for yourself by cashing in on what the contractor or homeowner thinks he is paying for if that makes any sense.


I always bid one number. The builder never has any idea what my sf price is for that particular job. He agrees on the price to get the job done regardless of how many sheets I ordered. And silver, I didnt mean I was taking my extras when he's not looking to make it seem like im hiding extra pay for nothing. I meant that it's embarrassing having the gc notice that you can't measure a simple house  Im consistently over by at most 5 sheets. Those go back to the garage for the patch jobs and bathrooms.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I under estimated a little smart mouth fat kid in jr high.
He whipped my a$$!:yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Looking back to when I first started I screwed myself out of $1,000 or more on some taping jobs just because I sucked at pricing. Glad I worked that out quickly.:thumbsup: These days I only misjudge the amount of tape I will need. So many freaking angles !


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Last year I priced a job off the plans that was to have "a few bulkheads" so in my quote I broke out the price per lnl foot of bulkheads and cornerbead. I really wanted the job so when the customer asked me to sharpen my pencil I threw it all in together and took out the lnl foot pricing. I won the job but then the sprinkler system and skylights(see tight spaces thread) were installed and there ended up being a 1000' of bulkhead. Plus my boarding subby clipped the wires in 50% of the junction boxes. Lessons learned but no regrets - it was still a fun job.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Looking back to when I first started I screwed myself out of $1,000 or more on some taping jobs just because I sucked at pricing. Glad I worked that out quickly.:thumbsup: These days I only misjudge the amount of tape I will need. So many freaking angles !


 well then,, your not takeing the time to count how many rolls of tape you are useing per- bucket of mud your pumping out for the angles,, hope this helps. take care .


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Arey85 said:


> So the question is....did you get paid for those 60 sheets?:whistling2:
> 
> I try to take my extras with me when the gc isn't there



Yeah, we call that stealing around these parts. Sorry I didn't sugar coat it like the rest. I usually call 'em like I see 'em. Just something I would EVER do. I go by TWO rules. Never promise the customer I can do something I can't. And ALWAYS do what I say I will. Nothing more, nothing less. 

To the OP.....yep, I think we've all messed up a bid a time or two. Goes with the learning curve of bidding. Also, we learn to try and not do it again! lol

Had some miscommunication with one of my GC's one time. "We" overstocked the house by a 100 12's. The supplier picked them up. No worries...was kinda funny though. We both got a kick out of it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Looking back to when I first started I screwed myself out of $1,000 or more on some taping jobs just because I sucked at pricing. Glad I worked that out quickly.:thumbsup: These days I only misjudge the amount of tape I will need. So many freaking angles !


Miss judge the tape 
Hell, I don't want to admit how many time I forgot to order the tape, and every time you do it you think"dah' stupid, your called a taper"

And it's not just me, the DWC I work for has done it many times too, you get to the job and go where's the F'N tape ?????

Admit it, everyone has done that before...........I hope


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

eastex1963 said:


> Yeah, we call that stealing around these parts. Sorry I didn't sugar coat it like the rest. I usually call 'em like I see 'em. Just something I would EVER do. I go by TWO rules. Never promise the customer I can do something I can't. And ALWAYS do what I say I will. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> To the OP.....yep, I think we've all messed up a bid a time or two. Goes with the learning curve of bidding. Also, we learn to try and not do it again! lol
> 
> Had some miscommunication with one of my GC's one time. "We" overstocked the house by a 100 12's. The supplier picked them up. No worries...was kinda funny though. We both got a kick out of it.


How is that stealing??? Theyre my sheets! I give a price for 10 sheets at $2/sf- builder sees my bid for $1000 and accepts my price. I buy 10 sheets and use 9 so I take the one leftover with me. Builder agreed to pay me $1000....what did I steal??


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Arey85 said:


> How is that stealing??? Theyre my sheets! I give a price for 10 sheets at $2/sf- builder sees my bid for $1000 and accepts my price. I buy 10 sheets and use 9 so I take the one leftover with me. Builder agreed to pay me $1000....what did I steal??


Thats how bids work...time and material different story


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If there are 3-5 sheets left over . I knock them off the bill, and store them
up for repair work.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Arey85 said:


> How is that stealing??? Theyre my sheets! I give a price for 10 sheets at $2/sf- builder sees my bid for $1000 and accepts my price. I buy 10 sheets and use 9 so I take the one leftover with me. Builder agreed to pay me $1000....what did I steal??


Sorry, my bad....misread I guess. Didn't know that you bought the rock up front. In that case, yeah, take em.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I try to overstock every job by 20 sheets, then I cut them up and stick up in the trusses where no one will EVER find them:jester: 

Actually, I'm too honest for my own good sometimes, but I like to sleep at night.


----------

